# My experience so far with peptides



## Runningwild (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey guys so I decided to do some research on peptides after seeing a bunch of mixed reviews (more so bad than good). However I was not trying to get any major gains from them but more so was doing it to see if it would improve general overall health and maybe aiding in my weak areas (I have had multiple shoulder injuries on both sides, but my left being the worse of the two)

Ultimately I would prefer to get back on HGH but have not found a reliable source yet.  I have used HGH in the past so I am familiar with the sides and positives of elevated HGH.

Here is what I have been running:

CJC 1295 W/DAC - 625 mcgs 2x/week
GHRP-2 - 100mcg 3x/day everyday (upon waking up, pre wo or mid day, prior to bed)
MOD GRF 1-29 - 100mcg 3x/day everyday (upon waking up, pre wo or mid day, prior to bed)
IGF-1 DES - 125 mcgs (62.5mcgs each side) pre wo in chest on chest days and delts on delt days
PEG MGF - 200 mcgs  off days only

Working out M - chest/tri W - back/bi F - legs/delts

On week 4 currently, and like expected I have not noticed any noticible muscle gains.  However I have noticed some minor sides of swollen hands and minor tingling arms and hands, extreme pumps during wo when I use the IGF-1DES.  I have seen an increase in appetite.  I have also seen a big increase in my quality of sleep,  I usually have a terrible time falling asleep staying asleep and feeling rested which has all improved.  My skin feels better (softer and smoother). Also my hair feels more healthy and full.  Most importantly my shoulders are no longer in any pain both throughout the day and while doing press exercise (shoulder press, bench,etc) which I usually felt a lot of pain especially in my left shoulder which I suspected was limiting my strength now that the problems in my shoulder has improved it has made benching specifically much easier.

 I probably wouldn't do it again after I finish since it has helped in the recovery of my injuries and that is what I was ultimately trying to see if it would do.

Let me know your guys thoughts?


----------



## stonetag (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess if it were me, the money spent for those products would have been more productively spent on plain ol' test. I don't believe you will really notice any gains, but I may be wrong. I have never used peps myself, but I have heard plenty from folks on the forum.


----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2016)

I'll help you out since I've been down this road. If you aren't planning on no "Major Gains" that's the stuff you need. Actually if you're planning on no gains other then what you'd get from a good diet, rest and training; that's the stuff you need.


----------

